# Long Beach Marathon Bike Tour



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Anyone doing this on Sunday?


----------



## llcooljunr (Aug 21, 2010)

If I would have known I would have tried it. Me and my girl went to Shoreline yesterday to see the lighthouse there for the first time, and we saw them setting up for it. It looks like a pretty big event.


----------

